

The Media Attacks On Facebook And Mark Zuckerberg Are Getting Out Of Hand - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/13/the-media-attacks-on-facebook-and-mark-zuckerberg-are-getting-out-of-han

======
benmathes
This was published one day before _"Your public facebook status updates? Now
publicly searchable outside Facebook"_ :

[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/05/14/your-public-facebook-
sta...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/05/14/your-public-facebook-status-
updates-now-publicly-searchable-outside-facebook/)

Pot, meet kettle.

------
drivebyacct
I'm 19 and I know better than to make such foolish cavalier statements. Why
shouldn't I take his inappropriate approach to personal Harvard information
and assume that he is willing to do similar things at Facebook.

God knows from past stories that they lack the internal controls to prevent
abuse of private information and as I've ranted recently on HN, the blantant
abuse of user trust in regard to privacy is enough to warrant any and all
scrutiny of both Facebook and Zuckerberg himself.

I can't believe that TechCrunch is arguing that Facebook respecting free
speech (via the Holocaust Deniers) is bad, but is defending the fact that my
privacy settings were laxxed at someone's command other than my own, and that
I was opted into Instant Personalization (which over the course of 2 days
added half a dozen apps with access to my personal information to my account).
I really don't appreciate Queerty being linked to my account or my account
being accessible to Queerty, for a vast variety of reasons.

